# Please help Id these 2



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I posted pics about a month ago or more of these 2, and they have since colored up quite a bit more. If you have a good idea please let me know, I hate not knowing what I have in my tank.

This first group of pics refer to as #1:









































Next group of pics refer to as #2:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

#1 looks alot like alot of fish but exactly like none that I can tell. Could be a Protomelas "Taiwan Reef" hybrid mixed with something like a Placidochromis or a "Red Empress"

#2 is a Aulonocara "stuartgranti maleri". could have been sold as a "Red Peacock" or a "Sunshine" or just a generic "Yellow" or "Orange Peacock". You never can be sure about the lineage, the names get kinda meaningless after a while.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks Noki, the Stuartgranti Maleri is the same as a Rubescens am I correct?. Anyone else want to chime in with their opinions?


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

I agree with noki on all points made.


----------

